# Cold Steel Knives



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 22, 2006)

It seems to me, a lot of knife magazines and writers have something against Cold Steel.  Now, I'll be the first to say, some of there advertising is cheesy, but I do own a few of there products and they've held up great over the years.  Wondering if anyone had any insight into this, cause I'll be the first to admit I could just me missing something obvious.

Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2006)

I have no problem with cold steel.  All of their knives that I own are very good!  I particularly like that fact that they maintain their edges well.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2006)

I think that most people would agree that Cold Steel puts out an excellent product.  I might even go so far as to say that they're about the best you can get when comparing them to other knives in their respective price ranges.  I have/had several of their knives and have been pleased with all of them.
The problem many people have with CS is not with the quality of the knives, but rather with the arrogant attitude of Lynn Thompson, the owner.  Many people also do not care for their advertising style since they tend to "badmouth" the products from other manufacturers.


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

Their marketing is annoying. Their knives are at the lower end of the scale, but good bang for the buck.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

I own quite a few of their knives, and I think they are very good knives. I've never had a problem with them. As for the advertising, yeah, it's over the top. Mr. Thompson comes off very "macho", in his bad mouthing, and in his game kills.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 23, 2006)

It's the politics, IMO. Several designers _feel _that they've been burned by the manufacturer, IIRC. I'm neutral on the subject as I have no firsthand knowledge either way. and wouldn't hesitate to purchase one as I base my decisions, for the most part (with some exceptions, such as a friend or family member being burned), upon my OWN experiences with a company. I believe that Cold Steel puts out a good product for the money.


----------



## ryangruhn (Mar 23, 2006)

While cheesy their promo DVD they send with their catalog is extremly impressive!  I'm a believer!

Gruhn


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 24, 2006)

I met Lynn Thompson at trade show about five years ago. He noticed I was wearing a t-shirt from my school, and asked about it. We talked about the MA's & combatives for about 15 minutes, and at the end of our conversation he GAVE me a Cold Steel Scimitar for free! He was very courteous, and I thought that was pretty nice of him, especially since the Scimitars were going for about $100 at the time. It's one of my favorite knives, and has stayed razor sharp since. 

Franco


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2006)

For the money they make a pretty good product.


----------

